# JUKO KAI Combat Ki????????????



## VSanhodo (Apr 23, 2005)

I recently saw a demo where they called the system Juko Kai combat Ki. These ppl were taking shot to the throat, groin etc. Now first let me say I was not impressed at all. Most of what I saw I thought was BS but hey I am always open. My question is simply this, Has anyone studied, seen or know anything about this system? I would like to hear from you. I dont have to agree with you to respect your views. All posts are encouraged and welcome.

Thanks
San


----------



## Don Roley (Apr 23, 2005)

Stand back everyone- it's going to BLOW!!!!!!!!!! :321:

Seriously, they have been discussed on a lot of forums. You might want to start with the search function here at martialtalk and then move to a google search.

I have a feeling this is going to be a very, very ugly thread.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 23, 2005)

Is it too early to nominate this thread for the "Horror Stories" section?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2005)

You must have seen the episode on the discovery channel tonight and I'm not at all impress with this type of training please I know if I personally hit someone in the thoat I'll put them on there knees and gasping for air, and if I kick you in the goin you are not getting up for a while. My God is anybody really believing this crap.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Obviously...yes. How many people first enter the martial arts expecting to be able to do mystical things, after all?


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2005)

VSanhodo said:
			
		

> I recently saw a demo where they called the system Juko Kai combat Ki. These ppl were taking shot to the throat, groin etc. Now first let me say I was not impressed at all. Most of what I saw I thought was BS but hey I am always open. My question is simply this, Has anyone studied, seen or know anything about this system? I would like to hear from you. I dont have to agree with you to respect your views. All posts are encouraged and welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> San



I saw a demo of this "art" on a documentary on the Top 10 Martial Arts.  Needless to say, I was not impressed with this at all!  First off, I find it hard to believe that anyone could take hits like that and not end up with some serious injuries.  The second that I noticed, is that they had to "prepare" themselves for these hits.  Sorry, but in a combat situation, you're not going to have time to sit there, and gear yourself up for these shots.  

This "Instructor" is obviously very good at one thing, and thats being able to convince people that he is actually for real.

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 24, 2005)

VSanhodo said:
			
		

> I recently saw a demo where they called the system Juko Kai combat Ki. These ppl were taking shot to the throat, groin etc. Now first let me say I was not impressed at all. Most of what I saw I thought was BS but hey I am always open. My question is simply this, Has anyone studied, seen or know anything about this system? I would like to hear from you. I dont have to agree with you to respect your views. All posts are encouraged and welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> San


 About 3 years ago a guy by the name of Don Cunningham, Stephen Fabian, Jeff Boler, myself and several other people blew the lid of this guys BS operation.

 It all started when I did a GOOGLE search for a style my very good friend had trained in at the honbu, the style is called Hontai Yoshin Ryu. 

 When I clicked on one of the responses a webpage popped up with a photo, in that photo was my good bud standing there with a group of westerners and his teacher Mr. Inoue. 

 Under the photo it said something like Sacharnoski and students after extensive training at the Honbu. I asked my pal about it and he said that was BS since they only trained in Hontai Yoshin Ryu one day (whch Sacharnoski sat out) and one day do whatever sword style Mr. Inoue teaches. Upon further investigation of his website I saw Sacharnoski claimed to be the US Rep. for Motobu Ryu.

 I shot an email off to Sacharnoski asking whats up? with the photo and his claim of being Motobu Ryus US director. I got the standard cock-n-bull story. So I called the Honbu for Motobu Ryu, they said we know any Sacharnoski and dont have a US Rep. for our style. 

 Then there was the whole Oriental University scam where Sacharnoski was claiming to be a Phd. And selling degrees over the internet. 

    Here is more info: 



    Juko-Kai founder
  ordered to pay
  $50,000 in harassment, forgery case


  WHEATON, IL -- Rod Sacharnoski, founder of Juko-Kai, International, was ordered to pay $50,000 damages for
  telephone harassment and forgery on Thursday, Oct. 23, in the 18th Judicial Circuit Court  of DuPage  County.
  After hearing testimony and reviewing hundreds of pages of evidence in the
  case, Judge Kenneth A. Abraham ordered Sacharnoski to pay $50,000 in compensatory
  and punitive damages to Don Cunningham. A judo instructor and former competitor,
  Cunningham is a well-known lecturer and author of two books on the history of
  traditional Japanese martial arts.

 The original complaint alleges that Sacharnoski frequently contacted the Aurora, IL, resident "with the intent to abuse, threaten, and harass." The second count charges that Sacharnoski forged the plaintiff's name on subscription requests for magazines and other services. Further, the complaint alleges the defendant also conspired with other parties to commit these felonies and to intimidate and annoy Cunningham.
  Sacharnoski is the leader of a Texas-based martial arts association.
 According to his web site, Juko-Kai has various divisions including ninpo arts and is allegedly authorized by Masaaki Hatsumi of the Bujinkan, an international martial arts organization based on ninja mythology. Sacharnoski and his
  followers were recently featured in Discovery Channel documentaries
  demonstrating "Combat Ki" by kicking and punching each other in the groin and throat

http://www.e-budokai.com/jukokai/index.htm



    Here is a link for more stuff  

http://www.frankfortinfo.com/pdf/MAC_REPORT.PDF



 If E-Budo ever gets back up you can find tons of info and links about Dr. Sach and Jukokai......none of it very good for Dr. Sach


----------



## VSanhodo (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi again folks

Firslt let me say as I mentioned in my previous thread, I know this guy is full of Bs and was not and am not impressed. Now for the whole story. I wanted to write and place the trhead and see what type of response we would get.
About 3 weeks ago, just prior to Easter I was in Tampa Florida and saw a demo featuring Juko Kai. As mentioned previously they showed all sorts of stunts. First this is stupid training. I dont care if you are willing to harm yourself but to train ppl in BS with the belief they are going to become impervious to pain and strikes is just plain Irresponsible.
During the demo, they asked anyone in the croud to volunteer to help hold one of the studnets while this guy took a kick to the chest. YEP you guessed It I volunteered. The guy got down on this knees and I was asked to stand behind him and to use my knees to hold him in position. I was positioned about a foot from him (??????) and then sure enough he took the kick, The distance between us allowed him to take the kick sort of like a shock absorber. The croud went wild and thought this was the greatest thing since sliced bread.
Later I was called upon again, only this time to punch the guy in the chest. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Did I mention I louve Bogu Kumite, I didnt say I was any good at it I just luv the training. Now with that being said, The guy summoned up all of his Ki / Chi and another volunteer punched him in the chest. The guy hit like a girl. Then they give the guy a moment to recover and then asked me to punch him in the chest full force. Hmmmmmmmmm ok, twist my arm. I have to admit I was somewhat of a jerk about it. Again he summoned up his mystical powers, called upon the power ranfers for guidance and support, Prayed to the Ninja Turtles and then he was ready. So I did what any red blooded amercian would do. I ACTED as though I was going to punch him, some of you would call it a fake (I DONT FAKE) Kinda like when someone tells you they are going to push you and they raise their arms and go through the motions and at the last second they dont push but the person leans forward and dman near falls down. Well, thats kinda what I did to the guy, When I went to punch he exhaled real hard, Hehehhe but I didnt punch, Now one thing I know once you exhale you are out of breath and you have to inhale. Hit a guy while he is inhaling and it is much more effective. So, While he was sucking in air I punched him kinda hard in the chest, actually just below in the xyphoid Process. Hells' Bell's You woulda thought I killed the guy, He collapsed in a pile sucking for air. The instructor there rused to his students aid and a few minutes later had the nerve to tell the crowd I punched him wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Last night I came across the discovery channel and saw a special on various BS arts and it reminded me of what had happened. I usually dont go around tooting my own horn and telling tales of guts and glory. But after seeing this in person and then seeing it last night on the Discovery channel I decided I just had to write. Rahter than explain what had happened a few weeks ago, I decided to wait and see what kind of responses we would get. 
As usual You folks are right on top of things and already know this system, instructor are BS.
But again all posts are incouraged and welcome.
Thanks again

San


----------



## Franc0 (Apr 24, 2005)

VSanhodo, good job! I met a guy who said he studied Combat Ki, and we went through pretty much the same thing as you, with the same results. I punched, the guy dropped like a sack, and after he recovered, he said "You cheated!"    I suppose next time we do something like this, we should get it on video huh?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2005)

Shock value + essentially a magic trick = Good tv ratings


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> I saw a demo of this "art" on a documentary on the Top 10 Martial Arts.  Needless to say, I was not impressed with this at all!  First off, I find it hard to believe that anyone could take hits like that and not end up with some serious injuries.  The second that I noticed, is that they had to "prepare" themselves for these hits.  Sorry, but in a combat situation, you're not going to have time to sit there, and gear yourself up for these shots.
> 
> This "Instructor" is obviously very good at one thing, and thats being able to convince people that he is actually for real.
> 
> Mike



Mike et al,

The punch to the throat is done with a back hand slap or with the complete fist so the attack is done with a wide area of attack, which allows for the person to absorb it, If you punch and or strike in a smaller zone it is harder to absorb. As to the kicks to the groin if you kick with the arch of the foot to the bottom of the groin, then the person can roll their hips forward and absorb the impact on the rear end.

Or at least this is how I have seen some do it when I have seen the demos, by people. (* Never been to an event. *)  During the Discovery portion on this, I saw the instructor strike a beginnner, with the hand cupped, and then strike into the throat to demonstrate that people can take it. 

Nothing I would spend much time on myself.


----------



## VSanhodo (Apr 24, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Shock value + essentially a magic trick = Good tv ratings


Wow, I think you summed it up very well.
Ummmmmm I was errrr going to say the same thing, Yeah thats it The samething. Yeah, thats it ummmmm I think
Heheheheheh

Good Job

Thanks

San


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> .



Sir, I like your comments and thoughts on this.
:asian:


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 24, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Sir, I like your comments and thoughts on this.
> :asian:


 I actually did post something but decided it wasn't important


----------



## The Kai (Apr 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Obviously...yes. How many people first enter the martial arts expecting to be able to do mystical things, after all?


Damm good point


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 25, 2005)

Like the late, great master Moses Powell said, "I have seen some cats do some crazy stuff.  But can they fight?"


----------



## valacruz (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree with Zujitsuka ZujitsukaLike the late, great master Moses Powell said, "I have seen some cats do some crazy stuff. But can they fight?"

 I also saw the Dicovery channels presentaion on Juko Kai.  All I noticed was people being struck by bigger people.  I never once saw a kata, or anything else.  I think it's just another way for people to get on the band wagon.


----------



## searcher (Apr 25, 2005)

valacruz said:
			
		

> I also saw the Dicovery channels presentaion on Juko Kai. All I noticed was people being struck by bigger people. I never once saw a kata, or anything else. I think it's just another way for people to get on the band wagon.


Just as was stated earlier, it is great for TV ratings and it bumps up their student enrollment.

Mr. Rouuselot,  Have you also noticed that he has claims in the World Head of Family Sokeship Council.  Agter seeing their display on Discovery I started researching them and there claims.   Their claims are just like a pasta strainer.  They don't hold water.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Mr. Rouuselot, Have you also noticed that he has claims in the World Head of Family Sokeship Council. Agter seeing their display on Discovery I started researching them and there claims. Their claims are just like a pasta strainer. They don't hold water.


 He doesn't need them too, he needs them to hold students.  He's had his credentials mentioned on the Discovery Channel, for many people that is enough to stop questioning right there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I actually did post something but decided it wasn't important



Mr. Rouuselot,

I received an e-mail today from someone who was trying to be insulting with their name calling, in reference to my reply to your post os the character "."

I took that "." as a request to let this thread rest in piece as it has already been said. I took it as a simple statment as such. 

I did not mean to try to become your best friend nor was I trying to insult you.

If you took it as either, I would have expected you to either contact me as such in person, and or privately. 
" ... You think you can ingrate yourself with Rouuselot by ... . He despises little  ... . "

This is behaviour that you have not demonstrated before. Hence I do not believe it is directly form you. If you happen to be contacted by said person, I do not ask you to anything but to ask them to read this post.

My Reply:
"Any time, you travel half way and I travel half way, then we can see who is who and what is what, and if you can truly walk the walk"

Once again Mr. Rouuselot, I do not believe this to be you. I am not trying to be your friend. But, people are using your name, while making comments, and threats. If for some reason, you took my reply as an insult, it was not intended as such. For if I had meant it as such, I would have been much more in the open, and obvious about it. That is not my modus operandi though. I truly laughed at your "." and enjoyed it, no matter how you intended it.

 :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 25, 2005)

valacruz said:
			
		

> I agree with Zujitsuka ZujitsukaLike the late, great master Moses Powell said, "I have seen some cats do some crazy stuff. But can they fight?"
> 
> I also saw the Dicovery channels presentaion on Juko Kai. All I noticed was people being struck by bigger people. I never once saw a kata, or anything else. I think it's just another way for people to get on the band wagon.


Valacruz I see this is your first post, welcome to Martial Talk! 
Have fun here!
MJ :asian:


----------



## clfsean (Apr 25, 2005)

Why don't they ever have those lovely demos in my area????? I've always wanted to see how their "Iron Throat" stands up to a ping ahn choi (leopard paw) or fong ahn choi (phoenix eye).


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2005)

clfsean said:
			
		

> Why don't they ever have those lovely demos in my area????? I've always wanted to see how their "Iron Throat" stands up to a ping ahn choi (leopard paw) or fong ahn choi (phoenix eye).




That was kind of what I was trying to type above, when explaining what I saw. Large force delivered properly, in a small area.

 :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 25, 2005)

Thats it lets start a martial talk art lol, Just make me Proffser Pepper lol.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 25, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Just as was stated earlier, it is great for TV ratings and it bumps up their student enrollment.
> 
> Mr. Rouuselot, Have you also noticed that he has claims in the World Head of Family Sokeship Council. Agter seeing their display on Discovery I started researching them and there claims. Their claims are just like a pasta strainer. They don't hold water.


 Yes I did notice it.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 25, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Mr. Rouuselot,
> 
> I received an e-mail today from someone who was trying to be insulting with their name calling, in reference to my reply to your post os the character "."
> 
> ...


 It it not me that's for sure. can you check the IP address on the mail? If so then you will know right away that I didn't send it to you. 
 Actually can you send me that email?


----------



## searcher (Apr 25, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> He doesn't need them too, he needs them to hold students. He's had his credentials mentioned on the Discovery Channel, for many people that is enough to stop questioning right there.


You are not one to stop right there, are you?  I am hoping that you are not defending him or his claims.   You are right about his claims not needing to hold water.   He only needs his smoke and mirrors to stay around long enough to pull in some more students.   P.T. Barnum said that there is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 25, 2005)

I lost all respect for the Discovery Chan. when they had The 10 Most Deadly MA and jukokai was listed among the top 5 if I remember correctly. (If you do a search for it I think it will pop up on MT somewhere, we discussed it before)
 I wrote to The Discovery Chan. and showed them how full of crap Sacharnoski was, how he was being investigated (at that time) for running a fraudulant university, and how the Honbu in Okinawa he claimed a connection with doesn't recognise him...........all for not. They still ran the show. My guess is he has some connection to the TV industry since he gets on Ripley's and several other shows.


  For documents on Sacharnoski and his bogus ranks go here
http://www.e-budokai.com/jukokai/index.htm


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 26, 2005)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Thats it lets start a martial talk art lol, Just make me Proffser Pepper lol.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23392


----------



## Colin_Linz (Apr 26, 2005)

Dont tell me the Soke of the Sex Way House is still in business! I guess marketing and TV can perform miracles.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 26, 2005)

What struck me was the total Level of conditioning and physicalness of the folks at the Juko kai event.  Wow talk about looking for shortcuts around the sweat part of practice!!

Granted I know there is no perfect body type, but just look at the level of technique

The whole of the Discovery special I found dissapointing


----------



## Jeff Boler (Apr 26, 2005)

Juko Kai.

Where to start.  Actually, as Don Roley mentioned in his previous post, about all of the information you could possibly ask for can be found by performing a google search.  

Rod's slick.  Even Don Cunningham, who met Rod recently in a legal hearing, admitted that Rod was a smooth operator, and for a moment, felt sorry for the guy.  That quickly ended however.

I'm not going to go into all of the negative aspects of Juko Kai, because quite frankly, we don't have the time here, and the work has been done previously.  Just use your search engine.

I will say this.  Rod recently announced that he was "re-structuring" Juko Kai, and was discontinuing the use of system names such as Dai Yoshin and Shinjo Ryu.  Those arts are now to be known as Juko Ryu only.  This seems to be a positive step.  I just wish he would be upfront and open about why he decided to change.  The truth is out there, whether he will admit it or not.

Legal Updates:  The case Rod filed against myself and Don Cunningham was dismissed.  The case Don Cunningham brought against Rod for Forgery / Harassment is still on-going.  I believe Rod was able to get the original judgement vacated, provide he file a response to the original complaint within 30 days from the last hearing.  (March 17.)  I do not know where it stands at this moment.  I do know that a deposition was conducted with Rod's wife, Mary, that contained a few interesting tid-bits.  I cannot comment further at this time.  

I'm willing to give Rod the benefit of the doubt.  If he's really going to make some changes, good for him.  However, his pride has not allowed him to settle this current legal case (settlement offers have been made multiple times).  I think in the end, it's going to do much more harm to him then good.

Time will tell.


----------



## VSanhodo (Apr 26, 2005)

O Geeezzzzzzzzzzzz I should have kept the web site. I was doing some research on JokokaiBSRYU and when I came across Rods site. Folks he is now starting his own system of Ninjitsu. 

If you really need or want a real good laugh go visit his site, but be warned you need to have on your wading boots and plenty of Moon Tickets (TP) for all of the BS written. If it wasnt so pathetic it would be even more funny.

Thanks
San


----------



## Jeff Boler (Apr 26, 2005)

Ah this isn't new.

Rod has had an "Okuden" society for sometime, which claims to teaches based on some sort of "ninjutsu" from Okinawa.

These claims were bolstered a bit when he received an honorary 10th Dan from Hatsumi.  As to his current status with the Bujinkan, I couldn't say.  Any training he has received has been from John Willson of Canada, and I understand that there relatioship is "strained."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> It it not me that's for sure. can you check the IP address on the mail? If so then you will know right away that I didn't send it to you.
> Actually can you send me that email?



Like I Said, I do not believe it to be you, for the e-mail was not your style.
I sent you a message.


----------



## searcher (Apr 27, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> What struck me was the total Level of conditioning and physicalness of the folks at the Juko kai event. Wow talk about looking for shortcuts around the sweat part of practice!!
> 
> Granted I know there is no perfect body type, but just look at the level of technique
> 
> The whole of the Discovery special I found dissapointing


It is funny that you should bring up their level of physical fitness.  The Gym owner where I workout brought that up after seeing the Discovery piece.   He has no MA training and was asking me if it is common amongst MAists to be that round.  I gave him the rundown on how clowns are always that shape.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 27, 2005)

lol.  i love the aikedo guy on the other special.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 27, 2005)

The Aikido guy (Rev Furyra) is a pompus, rotund ***.  One finger throws Psst!~


----------



## searcher (Apr 27, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> The Aikido guy (Rev Furyra) is a pompus, rotund ***. One finger throws Psst!~


My Wife and I think he might have been the poster child for how to make a budha.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 27, 2005)

Between his gut and height that Hakama looked more like the dust ruffle under my boxspring (bed)


----------



## rmcrobertson (Apr 27, 2005)

While I don't know a thing (and could hardly care less) about "Juko Kai," or whatever, I'd strongly recommend holding off on the smack talk about Mr. Furuya until you've actually gone to one of his demonstrations or read one of his books.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sorry if I insulted one of your friends/teachers.
I know the guy did a monthly article in Black Belt-did they gather these up and reprint them


----------



## rmcrobertson (Apr 27, 2005)

Not at all, sir--apparently, I say far worse things on a regular basis anyway.   

I'm just saying that as far as I can tell, the guy appears to be the real deal--and a very cynical (we once had to drag him away from a Villari school demo that had two 12-year-old girls flouncing through 'self-defense,' nonsense against grown men...he was quite properly screaming his head off about it) friend of mine, very very good martial artist, went to one of his seminars/demos (I couldn't get in--too crowded), and gave the following review:

"Holy crap!"

I also like his writing. And I'm pretty sure that ain't fat.


----------



## searcher (Apr 27, 2005)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> I also like his writing. And I'm pretty sure that ain't fat.


Do you want to tell us then what it is.   I'm sorry, but if you have and inseam to waist ratio as he does then it IS fat.   I watche him do a demo and he was out of breath and sweating like a pig(no pun intended) within a few minutes.   Most of the public can be wowed by their demonstrations, but if you are trained and look closely you will be able to see through their crap.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Apr 27, 2005)

I was writing specifically about Mr. Furuya. It's possible that you're right, but the way you're writing certainly doesn't suggest it. And as I noted, the guys who DID get in the door were as knowledgeable as you seem to be, and at least as cynical, and they were impressed.

But, well, you saw what you saw.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 27, 2005)

Even the most skilled guy is still going to be judged by skill and ability to do tecniques.  He looked like he had a hard time getting through that workout on the short tv span.  I mean it isn't like they do something like taping that without a little warning if I was going to go be on tv I would want to look the best I could.  I am not a big believer in any of the throws or tecniques that he does, but if someone is vouching for his skill level I guess you have to give him the benifit of the doubt.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to a web site about him.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 28, 2005)

Since I'm not a hugh fan of the No touch throw, it kind of lost.  The manner on which he talked (down) to his students was appalling.  I'm glad you enjoyed the demo-his manner, his gut, his no touch throw really not my cup of tea


----------



## bushi jon (Apr 28, 2005)

You know I am only 6'3" and 298 pound and sweat like a pig when I work out. I work out 2 hours a day 5 days a week then I train 4 hours every other day I would imagine that I look fat in a hakama or a gi to but it does not mean I can not fight. Being that judgemental about a persons look is bad for the arts no matter what flavor you study. Ed Parker looked like a huge oaf but I wood not want to fight him.


----------



## ginshun (Apr 28, 2005)

I also heard about the guys that do demo's of this taping thier junk up to there stomach so that when they take the groin kick it is really more of a kick to the bottom of the butt.

 I also heard that one of the guys who was picked from the audience to give the groin kick knew this and did more a front kick to where there package was taped up instead of just giving them the kick to the bottom of the butt.  Appently the guy didn't take the kick quite as well.  I assume it was onother case of the attacker attacking wrong.  I can't guarantee the story is true, as it is second (maybe third or forth) hand, but I wouldn't doubt it, and would love to see it happen.

 Why is it always hilarious to see another guy kicked in the junk?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 28, 2005)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> You know I am only 6'3" and 298 pound and sweat like a pig when I work out. I work out 2 hours a day 5 days a week then I train 4 hours every other day I would imagine that I look fat in a hakama or a gi to but it does not mean I can not fight. Being that judgemental about a persons look is bad for the arts no matter what flavor you study. Ed Parker looked like a huge oaf but I wood not want to fight him.



I am with you on this Bushi Jon.

One of my dojo brothers is 6'2", 400+ pounds.  His nickname is Buddha.  This is one of the baddest guys on the planet.  He sweats like a pig pen worth of pigs but he can kick some serious butt.  Of course he is ridiculously strong, but he is also unbelievably fast and agile for a man of his size. 

Professionally he does bodyguarding for various celebrities and bouncer work in some of NYC's most exclusive night clubs.  He has tons of real-world action (i.e. "real fighting" - sometimes against an opponent weilding a weapon)

We actually tried to talk him into pursuing Sumo wrestling a few years ago but it is not his thing.

The bottom line is that looks can be deceiving so never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## searcher (Apr 28, 2005)

It is even more when they are asking for it.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 28, 2005)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> You know I am only 6'3" and 298 pound and sweat like a pig when I work out. I work out 2 hours a day 5 days a week then I train 4 hours every other day I would imagine that I look fat in a hakama or a gi to but it does not mean I can not fight. Being that judgemental about a persons look is bad for the arts no matter what flavor you study. Ed Parker looked like a huge oaf but I wood not want to fight him.


Ed Parker was "Husky' no doubt, given the hawaiin hertiage and his bone structure I don't think he could escape that.  However the Ed Parker was not a hugh oaf by any means.   The Aikido guy got a few pounds on Ed Parker BTW.
What Ed parker did'nt have was apompus, overbearing way of belittling people.  

maybe it's a Zen thing


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 29, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> ... and how the Honbu in Okinawa he claimed a connection with doesn't recognise him...........all for not. ...


That should be "all for naught".


----------

